
Ask HN: How do you work at home with at-home children? - Yoric
As a side-effect of the current coronavirus precautions, I was recently faced with a one week stretch of working from home while taking care alone of a young child who found themself unexpectedly on holiday&#x2F;homeschooled.<p>This is a situation in which no grandparent or nanny could intervene and getting out of the house is severely limited by the current situationn. Needless to say, my productivity was suboptimal and the week was quite stressful for both parent (trying to work) and child (parent is here, but won&#x27;t play).<p>Does anyone have experience that could help? I&#x27;d very much like to avoid putting my kid in front of the TV or a game console for one entire week.
======
actfrench
Stuck at home alone with your kids during COVID-19 Don't freak out..
[https://medium.com/@manisharoses/schools-kids-and-
covid-19-3...](https://medium.com/@manisharoses/schools-kids-and-
covid-19-3c8c96272090?fbclid=IwAR1EE_ou71-bssOpKsvoasP3Jm50seaWrlExUE3EhTh4ivIFwPHak2_cvDY)

~~~
Yoric
Your links (including
[https://www.modulo.app/covid19](https://www.modulo.app/covid19)) look very
useful, thanks.

Unfortunately, as far as I can tell, they cover only half of the problem: I'm
not a stay-at-home parent, I'm a work-from-home parent, which means that I
have to spend slots of at least one hour concentrating on my work if I want to
have any chance of getting anything done!

~~~
actfrench
I'm working on a new open-sourced doc of activities kids can do that require
zero parent involvement and can keep them engaged and learning for hours. View
here.
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1KCFnWreu4v7VoO3NbgP-...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1KCFnWreu4v7VoO3NbgP-
Qcq2LyE1FvliYSoiTLRY7Qg/edit#gid=1594403014)

------
gus_massa
How old is the kid? Only one? How big is the home? Does it has a background to
play?

Some painting books may help. There are versions for different levels, from
small kids to the Brain/Neuroscience painting book.

There are also some nice educative apps. (But many are boring, with bright
color to compensate.) Perhaps you can program one.

Can you lock yourself in a room for a "teleconference"? Perhaps your kid can
understand that.

Can the grandparents play with the kid by Skype?

Expect to have less working hours than usual. Can your S.O. help here? Can you
take turns to care the kid and work?

It will be a long "week" anyway, get a Netflix subscription.

~~~
Yoric
Small home, no garden, no room for an office.

Precocious kid, needs to be stimulated permanently.

No S.O. in the picture.

------
actfrench
Hi Yoric, a big box with crayons inside, Legos, papers and markers, Forts,
khan app kids, cosmic yoga and feel free to reach out to me:
manisha[at]modulo.app I’m happy to talk and also connected to a large network
of parents and teachers who educate their kids from home and have loads of
expertise in this area.

